# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El precio del agua en Albi, Lleida

## perdiguera

Ayer me pasé por el Albi, pueblo de la província de Lleida, y me llamó la atención el punto de venta de agua que tienen así que le hice dos fotos.

Como podéis ver el precio no tiene nada que ver con el que venden en las máquinas de lugares públicos.

----------


## REEGE

Baratito... pero lo malo es que donde llevas la botellita de 500lts???? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Con el calor que hace no te la llevas al hombro, claro.

Ahora que me fijo en la primera foto salió un ave que no me dí cuenta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Estás seguro de que era agua? Mira que si en vez de agua era gasoil...  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

La manguera que cuelga en la segunda foto no creo que sea de gasoil.
Sería muy barato y habría cola; no veas la que hay cada día en los 7 surtidores de una gasolinera de Gavà que tiene, hoy, el siguiente precio de gasoil A: 1,314 €/litro.

----------


## Luján

> La manguera que cuelga en la segunda foto no creo que sea de gasoil.
> Sería muy barato y habría cola; no veas la que hay cada día en los 7 surtidores de una gasolinera de Gavà que tiene, hoy, el siguiente precio de gasoil A: 1,314 €/litro.


Lástima que lo que me gastaría en ir y volver sea más que el ahorro.

Bueno, y que mi coche es de gasolina  :Wink: , aunque me imagino que también tendrá un precio económico

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me sorprende todo esto, es como si te cobraran de las fuentes públicas de un parque, ¡ donde vamos a llegar !
En mi pueblo hay una fuente de agua depurada no de manantial y puedes coger todas las garrafas que quieras.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

En ese pueblo no hay mucha agua para repartir.
Creo que está pensado para los agricultores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lástima que lo que me gastaría en ir y volver sea más que el ahorro.
> 
> Bueno, y que mi coche es de gasolina , aunque me imagino que también tendrá un precio económico


¿Pero cómo tienes un coche a gasolina hombre? Eso es una ruina!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Pero cómo tienes un coche a gasolina hombre? Eso es una ruina!!


Si te parece, me compro uno a pedales.

Ah, no, que ese también lo tengo, pero es de dos ruedas, y su combustible también va caro. Hay que ver el precio al que está el clembuterol  :Big Grin:

----------

